# I hate changing stinky diapers



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Grampa's should not be subjected to changing stinky diapers, besides its pretty embarrassing to change a baby girls when your whole family has been male up until now. I'm afraid to look and touch, with all the sensitivity of abuse I am looking over my shoulder and all around expecting to get arrested or something. But when it's only you and the baby girl what can one do.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

giddiot said:


> Grampa's should not be subjected to changing stinky diapers, besides its pretty embarrassing to change a baby girls when your whole family has been male up until now. I'm afraid to look and touch, with all the sensitivity of abuse I am looking over my shoulder and all around expecting to get arrested or something. But when it's only you and the baby girl what can one do.


I highly doubt you find someone that doesnt agree with you on diapers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I will say there is a certain satisfaction to coming home from work and having that adorable little girl reach for you immediately burying her face in your shoulder and going fast asleep.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

What can you do? You learn to hold your breath for a little over a minute and prepare everything so you can streamline the entire process. Get a plastic grocery bag and open it up. Tear off seven or eight sheets of baby wipes. Untwist the powder bottle. Lay out the new diaper in the right orientation, and away you go.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

becareful2 said:


> What can you do? You learn to hold your breath for a little over a minute and prepare everything so you can streamline the entire process. Get a plastic grocery bag and open it up. Tear off seven or eight sheets of baby wipes. Untwist the powder bottle. Lay out the new diaper in the right orientation, and away you go.




Yeah while she is kicking and trying to crawl away. . My boys used to squirt me in the eye, I learned to flip the diaper up and back down to trigger the shot.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Yeah while she is kicking and trying to crawl away.


Hold both of her legs with one hand and lift it up a little so she can't crawl away. Clean her up with your other hand. Give her a toy to distract her so she'd lie still.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I have learned, through relatives with little girls (i have all boys)...they tend to be self-cleaning quicker than boys....so you have that silver lining
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I bet you yell at kids who walk on your lawn too, right?


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I hadn't taped up a diaper in 30 years and I still remember how, but the odor seems a little more pungent these days.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Changing diapers is good for your lungs; either you learn to hold your breath or puke from the smell.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

giddiot said:


> I hadn't taped up a diaper in 30 years and I still remember how, but the odor seems a little more pungent these days.


Muscle memory 

I dont have any grandkids yet...im excited to teach them to leave the lights on, open the windows when the AC is on, that there are levels of clean to pants and underwear, deodorant is optional, 

Pretty much everything my boys thought was right and proper..normal ans customary. My Future DIL may hate me....but the memories LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I changed the majority of the diapers for 3 girls. I've been diaper-free for a little over a year now. Yeah, it's a pain, but honestly, the alternative is worse.

My dad is one of those guys that refuses to change a diaper if he can get out of it. But seriously? Nobody likes a stinky diaper. Not you, and not the kid. So you do a favor for both of you and change it.

You're afraid of thoughts of abuse? I'll tell you, I'm more prone to thinking abuse when a baby is left in a stinky diaper.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Just remember to wipe front to back on the girls.

How's that saying go about dealing with life? Embrace the suck.

Enjoy every minute you have with that little girl. Life seems to have kicked up another couple of gears for me. Can't seem to find the time lately to enjoy things I used to.

Before you know it, she will be talking about boys, and you will wonder where did that little girl go.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Do what my husband did. He stuffed tissues in both nostrils before he changed a diaper.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Grampa's should not be subjected to changing stinky diapers, besides its pretty embarrassing to change a baby girls when your whole family has been male up until now. *I'm afraid to look and touch, with all the sensitivity of abuse I am looking over my shoulder and all around expecting to get arrested or something*. But when it's only you and the baby girl what can one do.


About 15 years ago I would babysit my niece when my brother and his wife wanted a date night, time alone, etc. I've changed many diapers on her. The thought of abuse or getting arrested NEVER entered my mind. I mean, I'm changing a diaper! 

What happened in the past 15 years?


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

giddiot said:


> Grampa's should not be subjected to changing stinky diapers, besides its pretty embarrassing to change a baby girls when your whole family has been male up until now. I'm afraid to look and touch, with all the sensitivity of abuse I am looking over my shoulder and all around expecting to get arrested or something. But when it's only you and the baby girl what can one do.


I know you're not the father here, but when a man complains about nappies i know he's not doing much of the childcare. Because nappies are possibly #374 on the list of difficult things about looking after a baby. It takes about a minute to do and you get an instant result, which can't be said for most other parenting activities...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Put some Vicks under your nose of it's really bad 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

citygirl4344 said:


> Put some Vicks under your nose of it's really bad
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I was just thinking that! 
My brother did this when he was changing my nieces! 
It was like a SWAT team operation for him when changing diapers. 
Very funny. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am a guy who is very sensitive to smells but honestly diapers never bothered me, vomit does and my youngest daughter had reflux so it was just a part of life. 

Two old cop tricks to get past horrible smells:
Vicks under the nose 
Altoids : the original white peperment kind in the tin can. Take three pop it in your mouth wait 5 seconds then go

Try these 

My father swears by clothes pins on the nose lol


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> I am a guy who is very sensitive to smells but honestly diapers never bothered me, vomit does and my youngest daughter had reflux so it was just a part of life.
> 
> Two old cop tricks to get past horrible smells:
> Vicks under the nose
> ...


Or seriously just get over it...

I have a 1 yr old and cannot understand why this, of all the things raising a baby involes, is an issue.

Some weak @ss men around.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

optimalprimus said:


> Or seriously just get over it...
> 
> I have a 1 yr old and cannot understand why this, of all the things raising a baby involes, is an issue.
> 
> ...


Grampas shouldn't be subject to this kind of inhumanity. I see my role as more along the lines of giving them Mountain Dew and markers, and teaching them how to cuss in Russian.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

optimalprimus said:


> Or seriously just get over it...
> 
> I have a 1 yr old and cannot understand why this, of all the things raising a baby involes, is an issue.
> 
> ...


Really so because you might be born with a sensitive smell that makes you weak huh? Give me a break
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

I think you've summed it up perfectly wolf. Complaining about sensitive nostrils when you have a tiny person to care for is more than a bit weak no?

I hear that bottle fed babies have much worse and frequent dirty nappies than breast fed, so maybe I was spared some uber poo...but then again maybe I just got on with it as a minor part of having a child.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

optimalprimus said:


> I think you've summed it up perfectly wolf. Complaining about sensitive nostrils when you have a tiny person to care for is more than a bit weak no?
> 
> I hear that bottle fed babies have much worse and frequent dirty nappies than breast fed, so maybe I was spared some uber poo...but then again maybe I just got on with it as a minor part of having a child.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


No weak is saying you won't or refusing to do it. Trying to find solutions to get through it is smart and shows you have backbone .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> No weak is saying you won't or refusing to do it. Trying to find solutions to get through it is smart and shows you have backbone .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're overanalysing this. Its changing a nappy, probably the simplest aspect of parenthood. As a grandad, a strong man would be working to help his children cope with the harder aspects of raising a child, not whining about a smell.

Maybe whiny is more accurate than weak.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

optimalprimus said:


> I think you're overanalysing this. Its changing a nappy, probably the simplest aspect of parenthood. As a grandad, a strong man would be working to help his children cope with the harder aspects of raising a child, not whining about a smell.
> 
> Maybe whiny is more accurate than weak.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I raised very good young men, one is a professional musician, professional artist, about to graduate as a anthropologist, was a navy seal candidate and could probably run anybody here into the ground, mud man, marathons, ultra marathons, he has done it. 

My other son is in management of a large German company, made a perfect 4.0 all the way through his masters, got it all paid for by his service in the Air Force as a mechanic and later a flight engineer. I think I raised successful kids.

What does that have to do with not liking to change stinky diapers of grandchildren. I paid my dues when I had mine, and what was most disconcerting was not that it was a stinky diaper, it was that I was changing a baby girl and we have not had a girl in my family in four generations so I am clueless about girls. She sure is adorable though.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

giddiot said:


> I raised very good young men, one is a professional musician, professional artist, about to graduate as a anthropologist, was a navy seal candidate and could probably run anybody here into the ground, mud man, marathons, ultra marathons, he has done it.
> 
> My other son is in management of a large German company, made a perfect 4.0 all the way through his masters, got it all paid for by his service in the Air Force as a mechanic and later a flight engineer. I think I raised successful kids.
> 
> What does that have to do with not liking to change stinky diapers of grandchildren. I paid my dues when I had mine, and what was most disconcerting was not that it was a stinky diaper, it was that I was changing a baby girl and we have not had a girl in my family in four generations so I am clueless about girls. She sure is adorable though.


I'm sure you're doing a great job pf being grandad and equally not sure why you're changing nappies unless you're acting as main carer for the child at some point. 

But that doesn't change my view that dirty nappies are a very minor irritant compared with the other aspects of childcare. I'd change 10 a day if I could trade for a decent nights sleep!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

optimalprimus said:


> I'm sure you're doing a great job pf being grandad and equally not sure why you're changing nappies unless you're acting as main carer for the child at some point.
> 
> But that doesn't change my view that dirty nappies are a very minor irritant compared with the other aspects of childcare. I'd change 10 a day if I could trade for a decent nights sleep!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk




I agree with you in that. Actually my wife has volunteered to be daycare for this little one while my youngest son completes school so we see a lot of her. When my wife runs out of gas because chasing a one year old around is a lot of work I get drafted into service.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

giddiot said:


> I agree with you in that. Actually my wife has volunteered to be daycare for this little one while my youngest son completes school so we see a lot of her. When my wife runs out of gas because chasing a one year old around is a lot of work I get drafted into service.


Changing diapers is such a small price to pay for having a child around at that age. They're never cuter or more fun. Remember every moment you have with them when they're like that, before they start school and you barely see them anymore.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

She walked for the first time yesterday, it's so cool to be there.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is hilarious. 

Stinky diapers? Women have been dealing with stink since the dawn of man with brave acceptance and fortitude.

Men are pvssies....


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I got like a 5 minute hug from the little sweety today. I may complain about changing diapers but I always take good care if her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

